# The Undercrown



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, I've heard a lot about these from my friends and was debating whether or not to pick up a 5 pack... Anyone out there enjoy these (and vitola suggestions)??


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

They are great cigars and can be usually found for decently cheap on the auction sites. My favorite vitolas are the robusto and corona viva.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep, do it. They are great. If you can, get the corona viva.


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

They are great if you pick them up from the monster site. I personally like the Gran Toros.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

I love them all but I smoke alot of the Viva. It just seems to fit me well.

Couch


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Dio said:


> They are great if you pick them up from the monster site. I personally like the Gran Toros.


As Dio said, Monster runs a deal on them weekly, they change up the vitola every few weeks. They had the coronas for several weeks and now i see the Gran toros. The corona vivas are my favorite. The corona viva is said to have a slightly different blend from the other under crowns so try a few different vitolas and find the one you enjoy most.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Consistently rich and tasty. Always great construction/burn and just plain comfortable to smoke. Buy em. I prefer the corona viva.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

pippin925 said:


> As Dio said, Monster runs a deal on them weekly, they change up the vitola every few weeks. They had the coronas for several weeks and now i see the Gran toros. The corona vivas are my favorite. The corona viva is said to have a slightly different blend from the other under crowns so try a few different vitolas and find the one you enjoy most.


Where'd you see that? Not disagreeing at all with you I've just never heard that before.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ha, making me work now. No worries. I remember reading it a few months back in a review. Found the link

http://********************/liga-privada-undercrown-corona-viva-review/

"From Steve Saka:

Corona ¡Viva! - 5 5/8 x 46 - slightly tweaked blend to increase the octane just a wee bit&#8230; did this figuring the guys most likely to desire this format are those with more experience and would desire a slightly stronger cigar (ME&#8230; lol) Keep in mind though the tweak keeps the UC blend intact, we didn't want to overshadow the natural sweetness or the creaminess of the core UC, so this is minor adjustment that I suspect many may not even notice. We probably won't even tell people&#8230; at least formally."


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

rhetorik said:


> Yep, do it. They are great. If you can, get the corona viva.


:thumb: Corona Viva is definitely my favorite of this line...

cigarplace, and famous-smoke.com all have them  just grabbed a box reminded me...


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info Scott.

The corona vivas do taste little bit different, now I know why.


pippin925 said:


> Ha, making me work now. No worries. I remember reading it a few months back in a review. Found the link
> 
> "From Steve Saka:
> 
> Corona ¡Viva! - 5 5/8 x 46 - slightly tweaked blend to increase the octane just a wee bit&#8230; did this figuring the guys most likely to desire this format are those with more experience and would desire a slightly stronger cigar (ME&#8230; lol) Keep in mind though the tweak keeps the UC blend intact, we didn't want to overshadow the natural sweetness or the creaminess of the core UC, so this is minor adjustment that I suspect many may not even notice. We probably won't even tell people&#8230; at least formally."


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

I always have these on hand! I have a box of Robustos and Corona Vivas as well as several random singles of the other vitolas.

I would have to say the Corona Viva is my favorite but it all started with the Robusto which I enjoyed so much it was my first box purchase!


----------



## Maluther45 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think it's time to pick some up myself. With all the liga chat I might as well try some I can actually find.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Well seems a bit of overkill at this point since everybody is basically saying the same thing, but yes def pick some up and the Corona Viva is the way to go!


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

My first came in from the devil site a few days ago for $6....wish it was rested so I could give it a try.....i am anxiously waiting! I'll give it about one more week!

btw, I went with the Corona


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

I like them all but enjoy the gordito (even though I am not normally a big ring gauge fan) and the corona viva


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Isaac said:


> My first came in from the devil site a few days ago for $6....wish it was rested so I could give it a try.....i am anxiously waiting! I'll give it about one more week!
> 
> btw, I went with the Corona


you can get them from cigarplace for 5.57 w/ shipping.. if you are talking about the viva... I believe the ultimate price would be 100-110 for a box.. but I don't know anywhere selling them that cheap if anyone does PM me 

note: I do give finders fee's


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

hmm, I must be in the minority. I didn't care for the undercrowns and have been getting rid of them.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

The Undercrowns are great smokes and very reasonably priced. They are a great introduction to the Liga family.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

A lot of people love the Undercrowns. Construction-wise, there is little to fault. However, the flavor profile is not for me. I find that they are a tad acidic, a little metalic. But maybe its just the box that I have or my tongue not agreeing with this cigar.

No harm in trying a fiver. As I said. A lot of brothers love these. They can't be all wrong.


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

I wasn't blown away the first time I tried an undercrown, but they've grown on me and I enjoyed the 5'er that I had. Certainly not a bad cigar IMO.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Just picked up 3 of the Corona Viva after only having the Gran Toro and Robusto before.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I gave away the Corona Doble in the noob PIF but I smoked all the corona viva's  I wasn't impressed with the regular line but the corona viva I stand by... I am interested to see what UTKhodgy thinks of the corona viva after having the regular line of undercrowns...


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

Undercrown is one of my go-to smokes. At first I was into the robustos and gran toros but tried a few corona vivas then bought a box of those.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

I almost grabbed some Viva's yesterday at the b&m. Instead I grabbed a handful of El Triunfador Lancero's and Liga 9's. Well now I think I'll go back and get some Viva's.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

ROTT, I was not impressed with the first of the fiver of Undercrown. Harsh with a bad burn and hard draw but they were probably shipped on the wet side. Now, having just smoked the fourth one with nine months rest, these fine cigars seem to be turning to gold! Chocolate, earth and a sweetness, almost fruity that I can not identify. Though I prefer a stronger cigar, these could become one of my favorites if the price can be kept at or below six bucks. I can see a box purchase in the near future to be put down for a year+


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> ROTT, I was not impressed with the first of the fiver of Undercrown. Harsh with a bad burn and hard draw but they were probably shipped on the wet side. Now, having just smoked the fourth one with nine months rest, these fine cigars seem to be turning to gold! Chocolate, earth and a sweetness, almost fruity that I can not identify. Though I prefer a stronger cigar, these could become one of my favorites if the price can be kept at or below six bucks. I can see a box purchase in the near future to be put down for a year+


Did you try the Corona Viva? JUst wondering because I had a similar experience with the main line ( doble )


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have smoked the "test flight", all the Undercrown offerings and prefer the robusto sized ones, I think they are 5X52 but just guessing. This size just seems to fit my palate, offering tons of smoke, a few changes in flavor and a smoke time of just over an hour 1/4.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

I too like the Corona Viva, but like Fuzzy I enjoy the robusto. I usually have an under crown in the morning with coffee and the robusto is the perfect size and goes better with the coffee than the viva blend....just my opinion. 

Jake


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

Had my first one of these last night. Great construction, good burn. Milder than I expected, a little one-dimensional flavor wise. Not bad but not going to run out and buy a box.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

09FXSTB said:


> I too like the Corona Viva, but like Fuzzy I enjoy the robusto. I usually have an under crown in the morning with coffee and the robusto is the perfect size and goes better with the coffee than the viva blend....just my opinion.
> 
> Jake


Damn now you are telling me this  I was hoping the box of viva corona I purchased would be a good substitute for the papas fritas I been having every morning ...

I didn't like the larger formats of the Undercrowns, I guess I should grab a box of JDN 1970 to supplement  Here I go ending up with 4 different morning coffee cigars  I can see it now I have a humidor for each time of day..

Breakfast
Second breakfast
Elevenses
Brunch
Lunch
Afternoon tea
High tea
Dinner

That is 8 different humidors am going to need and at least 15 different cigars to select from for each time of day... :banana:


----------



## CySmokeLone88 (Apr 13, 2013)

I was debating what my Sunday smoke should be after a Royals W, and you have all convinced me what to choose. I will report back later!


----------



## CySmokeLone88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Would definitely consider this a medium to heavy mild smoke. Flavors are enhancing over time, the burn is perfect, and have just spent the last 3 min cleaning the ash out of my ipad keyboard after getting cocky. Made it about 1-1.5 inches before it ashed...Ending the 1/3 of it I'm getting mocha flavor


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Damn now you are telling me this  I was hoping the box of viva corona I purchased would be a good substitute for the papas fritas I been having every morning ...
> 
> I didn't like the larger formats of the Undercrowns, I guess I should grab a box of JDN 1970 to supplement  Here I go ending up with 4 different morning coffee cigars  I can see it now I have a humidor for each time of day..
> 
> ...


well....if your going to do it, might as well do it right! LOL


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I received my Undercrown viva corona and now because I have read all this stuff about metallic or fresh taste now it is very apparent... You guys messed with my head and destroyed my ignorance...


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

I've been searching my local B&M's and can find almost all the undercrowns, except the Corona Viva. The search continues!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I have only smoked 2 undercrown viva before I bought a box smoking the second one out of the box today.. seems when they bunched it there was a gap in the middle... I split the cigar and took a look inside...


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I have only smoked 2 undercrown viva before I bought a box smoking the second one out of the box today.. seems when they bunched it there was a gap in the middle... I split the cigar and took a look inside...


Wow, that's pretty crazy. I've been through a few boxes of Corona ¡Vivas! now, and I haven't had any issues with them, except a moderate sized sunspot on one stick (which isn't really an "issue"). I guess like anything handmade, occasionally a bad one slips through.

It will be interesting to see how the rest of this box smokes - here's hoping it is just an isolated mistake, and the rest of that box is fine.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Wow, that's pretty crazy. I've been through a few boxes of Corona ¡Vivas! now, and I haven't had any issues with them, except a moderate sized sunspot on one stick (which isn't really an "issue"). I guess like anything handmade, occasionally a bad one slips through.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the rest of this box smokes - here's hoping it is just an isolated mistake, and the rest of that box is fine.


am not worried about it... I knew the undercrowns were cheaper smokes but I haven't had this issue on AF sungrown Cuban Belicoso's and I have smoked 3+ boxes of those and got them at a cheaper price point nor have I had any issues with any 5 vegas classics construction wise... Construction to me is important this is almost a show stopper for me on undercrowns... It would be a sad day to see the undercrowns in the crapador


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> am not worried about it... I knew the undercrowns were cheaper smokes but I haven't had this issue on AF sungrown Cuban Belicoso's and I have smoked 3+ boxes of those and got them at a cheaper price point nor have I had any issues with any 5 vegas classics construction wise... Construction to me is important this is almost a show stopper for me on undercrowns... It would be a sad day to see the undercrowns in the crapador


If you PM Steve he will probably replace the cigars for you. DE is very good about customer service and is notorious for adding in some extras as an apology.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

jeepman_su said:


> If you PM Steve he will probably replace the cigars for you. DE is very good about customer service and is notorious for adding in some extras as an apology.


Nah.. am not that petty... but if I found a finger in there.. I might say something


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Nah.. am not that petty... but if I found a finger in there.. I might say something


But only after you smoked it a bit and told us about the flavor profile, right?


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Nah.. am not that petty... but if I found a finger in there.. I might say something


I wouldn't bother for 1-2 Undercrowns but if the whole box is like that lol


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

I was a lil disappointed in the drew estate under crown


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

The cigar in the pic wasn't the result of a gap, but rather the ligero in that particular cigar burned too quickly - it happens. Only way to be certain every leaf of tobacco will burn at the desired rate is to "proof" it aka burn it and well if we did that there would be no tobacco to make any cigars...

It definitely mucks up the taste and aroma though when it happens, just email me at [email protected] and I will get you a replacement smoke.

As for some liking it and other not, that is what I would expect. As I have said a thousand times before, "You never strive to blend a cigar that everyone likes, because ultimately you will have created a cigar no one loves..."

BR,

Steve Saka
CEO, Drew Estate

ps: Email is way better than PMing me - I am always in information overload and trying to keep track of PMs from 4 forums, Tweets, FB messages, etc. is just way beyond my ability to do - so emailing is the best, and even with that I get 300+ every day, so I am pretty backlogged even there, but I always do my best to reply to every consumer that emails me, albeit too slow sometimes... also because I am constantly traveling internationally and swapping servers like hot checks, sometimes things get lost in translation - so if you don't hear from me, just hit me again a few days later - thanks!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Once again hats off to ssaka showing excellent customer service I stand corrected and learned something...


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

I have had that happen on an occasional cigar, doesn't make too much of a difference, just weakens it on occasion. It's what you sometimes get with a handmade product. Not everyone is perfect, but most are darn close and that's the point.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

i stand corrected i had the seconded I bought was better then the first one i smoked i say I did enjoy the cigar just that perticular. 1st cigar tasted like ash for the first 2 thirds was. the seconded one I bought cuz I believe in second try's it was well constructed and very pleasant this time with greyish white with good amount of transitions the flavor profile and I agree defiantly a deep roasted coffee with woody note with hint of cream but the fist i had tasted was somthing up with other it cuz night and day


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Jasonx250z said:


> i stand corrected i had the seconded I bought was better then the first one i smoked i say I did enjoy the cigar just that perticular. 1st cigar tasted like ash for the first 2 thirds was. the seconded one I bought cuz I believe in second try's it was well constructed and very pleasant this time with greyish white with good amount of transitions the flavor profile and I agree defiantly a deep roasted coffee with woody note with hint of cream but the fist i had tasted was somthing up with other it cuz night and day


I think they will do better with some rest to be honest and that fresh taste can be smoothed out I believe will have to give it a try with the box I have... If what ssaka said is correct that the ligero is burning fast etc then I have a few here like that.. So I will rest it out am not going to pursue recovery or anything because I don't roll like that unless there was something foreign in the cigars...


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah I'd agree I'm putting the rest in the aging humi see how it develops and smooths out cuz I was a lil taken back by how the frist tasted nothing then something like chard wood but I know I didn't kill it when i toasted it so Im still wondering why I tasted chard wood o well wat matter is the other much better


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

The Corona Viva that I had ROTS was not as good as the Gran Toros that I like, but I know for certain it was a wet stick. I noticed the "metallic" taste that was mentioned earlier but I thought it was more of a bittersweet flavor of something I couldn't recognize - moreso than metallic. The "finish" on the smoke seemed longer and more intense on the Corona Viva which I really like because I am a slow smoker and like to enjoy what comes after the retrohale. Hiding my other Corona Vivas so I give them proper rest. The size is also more conducive to the time I like to spend on a stick.


----------



## Skraff (Jun 24, 2012)

They are a lot smoother after 3-6 months rest.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Wish I could find a sampler but I cant this is most frustrating all I can find is the # 9 the rest are impossible too fine anything els


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

I had some of these with like 2-3 months rest and thought they were quite good, I definitely need to get a 5'er or the Viva and of one of the others and give them 6 months to a year and see how much better they get.


----------

